# Ex-factory



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looking for used equipment at a good price? Try here.
http://www.exfactory.com/home.aspx


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Mike most of their machinery is a little high end, but they do have some things that I would love to have. I have to wait for the next big win fall.


----------

